# New Dirted Tank - Foggy



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Could be powdered clay is escaping through not deep enough cap.


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

roadmaster said:


> Could be powdered clay is escaping through not deep enough cap.


That's kind of what I'm thinking. I think ill add a quarter to half inch of cap. Do you think this would be too much?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

hello_rockview12 said:


> That's kind of what I'm thinking. I think ill add a quarter to half inch of cap. Do you think this would be too much?


 
1/2 to one inch would be my choice.
I got prolly two to three inches of sand over soil.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I would add some polyester fiber fill to the filter/s, it works wonders for clearing water because it traps the micro particles that normal filter pads can miss and it'll also catch discoloration in your water. I pick up my polyester fiber fill at Walmart for around $3 per 12oz bag, here's the kind I use...


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Rinse the grit.*

Did u rinse the blasting grit?
Before I put my cap on, I rinsed it several different time. I was dirty, cloudy mess.
My two penny's,

Big o


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

It could be the grit. I rinsed it only once so perhaps its a combination of the clay and the grit - since the water does have a bit of a brownish/redish hue. The light's have been off as there are no plants.

I suppose I'll try the polyester, carbon and a large water change as well as add to the cap.

Are there going to be any consequences of having the clay leech into my water column?

My plants are arriving tomorrow and I will be planting it heavily.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

hello_rockview12 said:


> It could be the grit. I rinsed it only once so perhaps its a combination of the clay and the grit - since the water does have a bit of a brownish/redish hue. The light's have been off as there are no plants.
> 
> I suppose I'll try the polyester, carbon and a large water change as well as add to the cap.
> 
> ...


 
So long as clay leeches ,the water will remain cloudy looking.
I just pulled out a large sword plant from my tank over the weekend and the clay from cat Litter,and soil,have created cloudy water temporarily.
I just perform daily water changes till thing's settle back down.
In your case though,, unless more cap is added,I think this will be ongoing problem .
Might get worse during planting tommorow, but water changes , carbon,and more cap should help it dissipate faster.IMHO


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Turns out the plants will arrive today. I did a 30% water change on Monday night and added some carbon and filter floss to my HOB filter. I also added another half inch or so of blasting grit. Last night I did an 80% change and added filter floss to my canister filter. What an improvement. Tonight I will plant it and continue to take out and replace about 10 gallons a day until the water is super clear.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

